# Tweeter closing 1/3 of its stores nationwide



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Heard rumblings of this a couple of days ago when my son Sean told me that lots of Tweeter people are showing up as his store looking for work. Found this a few minutes ago at another Forum.

http://www.cepro.com/news/editorial/18044.html

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Now if they'd only do something about their (un)Sound Advice stores :waiting:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I know that a lot of people have a low opinion of Tweeter but when I was looking to buy my equipment, they were more helpful than most of the dedicated home theater stores. They also gave me no grief about taking equipment back when I decided to return the sub and the amplifier. They also didn't talk down to me and gave me ample time to play my dvds and cds in the store. 

Just my thoughts.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think there are exceptions to the normal. I've been in some of those big chain stores and the guys were very knowledgeable, or acted like they were and then I've been in some where my daughter knew more.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

According to what one guy says in this thread at the HT Talk Forum, they’ve been plagued with poor management for years.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> According to what one guy says in this thread at the HT Talk Forum, they’ve been plagued with poor management for years.


 That is the impression that I got from the salesperson when I was buying my equipment. We discussed that headquarter's choices on what brands and what type of equipment to carry in the store was not always the best or varied enough. I guess though, that's what the retail business is all about, make the wrong choices and you end up looking for another occupation.

:scratch: 

Bob


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

I always had good experiences at tweeter. felt like the sales guy I always dealt with was knowlegable and helpful. they were also easy with returns after you sampled some gear at home.


----------

